
Free birth control for African countries will slow Europe’s migrant crisis - urahara
https://qz.com/1029998/denmarks-solution-to-europes-migrant-crisis-give-african-countries-free-birth-control/
======
edimaudo
I think it would be access to jobs and good institutions that would solve it.

